# Clean your junk files in one click with Quick Clean



## ritesh.techie (Mar 2, 2010)

While using computer from day to day you unknowingly add a lot of junk files in your system. Some of them are a result of surfing the Web, and others will be left by programs you use. For e.g. while surfing the Web you store a lot of cache files in your system, also when you install programs in your PC they add a lot of files like temporary file in your system. These junk files eats up a lot of space from your system. There are a lot of app that will help you to clean up your junk files, but ours is different.

*Quick Clean* as the name says it will quickly clean all your junk files from your system, without affecting your system working and performance. It is a one-click app for Windows 7 and Windows Vista, just click on “Clean more junk files” button and it will clean the following junk files in a go.

*beingpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/quick-clean.jpg



> *.tmp, *.temp, *.chk, *.old, *.gid, *.nch, *.wbk, *.fts, *.ftg, *.$$$, *.err, *.—, *.~*, ~*.*, *.??$, *.___, *.~mp, *._mp, *.prv, *.sik, CHKLIST.MS, *.ilk, *.aps, *.mcp, *.pch, *.$db, *.?$?, *.??~, *.?~?, *.db$, *.^, *._dd, *._detmp, 0*.nch, chklist.*, mscreate.dir, *.diz, *.syd, *.grp, *.cnt and *.~mp.



*It also DOES NOT delete these files: *.bak, *.thumbs.db, *.log, *log.txt, *.pf files.*

Also It DOES NOT not delete any files from the Windows folder. So you can be assured that it is not going to affect your Windows working.

*Download*| *HomePage*



> *Author*: *Ritesh Kawadkar* (aka Mad Geek)  *Publisher*: TheWindowsClub



Check out My other releases too, developed and authored by me



> Windows Access Panel | IE Tweaker | Handy Shortcuts | Prevent| GodMode Creator | Tech Jargon Ebook | File Association Fixer


----------

